# Echolot verliert ständig das Signal



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2011)

Moinsen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit ein paar Tipps weiterhelfen.
Ich habe mir in diesem Jahr ein Lowrance Elite-5 (Fishfinder/Chartplotter) zugelegt. Jetzt stand ich vor der Frage, wo montiere ich den Geber, nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich bereits ein altes Echolot von Eagle besitze und es als Zweitgerät montiert am bzw.im Boot belassen wollte.
Ich holte mir im Fachhandel Information welche Möglichkeiten( Standort der Befestigung) es für die Montage eines Gebers gebe. Unter anderem könnte ich den Geber auch Mitschiffs montieren, eingeklebt mit Sillilon direkt auf dem Boden, ich sollte darauf achten, dass der Geber in Fahrtrichtung ausgerichtet sein muss und keine Luft zwischen dem Boden und dem Geber vorhanden ist. Das Signal würde durch den Schiffsboden nicht an Stärke verlieren und optimal funktionieren!
Macht es aber nicht, ich bekommen ständig Fehlermeldung, mal gehts,mal wieder nicht! Plotter fünktioniert einwandfrei.Ich habe dann einen zweiten Geber an das Heck angeschlossen und siehe da, dass Gerät funktioniert tadellos. Problem diesmal, das Echosignal des Lawrance stört das des Eagle,ich werd noch irre. Was kann ich tun? Durchbruchgeber kaufen, dass Eagle weg, den Geber vom Elite vorne am Boot von außen befestigen, aber wo!
Ich möchte beide Geräte behalten, aber habe keinen Plan für eine optimale Lösung!


----------



## Seele (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Ist der auch sicher senkrecht zur Bodenstruktur angeordnet? Was hast du als "Kontaktmittel" verwendet? Denn einfach so mit Tesa aufkleben funzt nicht (vorsicht Übertreibung)


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Nun ja, ich habe den Boden ordentlich gereinigt, den Bereich mit Silikon ausgefüllt und den Geber lotrecht in Waage, aber nicht senkrecht zum Schiffsboden hineingedrückt!
Ist das der Fehler? Leider hatte ich diese Empfehlung!


----------



## 63°Nord (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Hallo

eine Ferndiagnose ist immer eine unsichere Sache, aber mal ganz pauschal gesagt: 
in meiner Einbauanleitung fürs Echo(Garmin) steht: einkleben des Gebers mit 2-Komponenten Harzkleber. Einkleben auf der Innenseite des Bootskörpers geht nur bei einschaligen Bootsrümpfen.Bei doppelschaligen Rümpfen hilft ein Durchbruchgeber.
Zwei Echolote im Boot gleichzeitig zu benutzen funktioniert nicht. Die stören sich gegenseitig. Bei  meinem Garmin sind auf dem gesamten Bildschirm senkrechte Striche als Anzeige zu sehen sobald ich in die Nähe eines zweiten eingeschalteten Echolots komme.


----------



## grst01 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Hi, also ich habe auch das ELITE5 und stelle auch immer mal wieder fest, dass das Siganl weg ist!

Eigentlich setze ich den Geber mit einer Stange ein, da die Leihboote aber einen zu dicken Spiegel hat, musste ich mir jetzt mit einem "Fensterglassauger" behelfen. Habe den Geber hinten angebracht, direkt neben dem Motor. Denke mal, dass der eventuell den Geber stören wird und das Signal aus diesem Grund öfter weg ist...

Gut, hat jetzt nichts mit dem Einlaminieren am Bootsrumpf zu tun, dachte aber, dass hier vielleicht Ähnlichkeiten der Fehler vorliegen. Eventuell liegt es gar nicht an der Einbauvariante sondern an dem Gerätetyp?

Hat noch jemand so Aussetzter beim LOWRANCE Elite-5?


----------



## Loup de mer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Was für ein Boot hast du? Ich weiß nicht genau wie das heißt: einschaliger Rumpf? 
Ist der mit Silikon befestigte Geber an der "äußersten Rumpfschale"(???) befestigt?
Ich denke, dass es sich um ein Problem wegen (evtl. auch im Rumpfmaterial) eingeschlossener Luftblasen handeln könnte.
Probeweise kannst du statt des Silikon auch einen mit Wasser (ohne Luftblase) gefüllten Luftballon als akustische Kopplung probieren.

Dass sich zwei nebeneinander montiert betriebene Echolote stören, ist völlig normal - das eine empfängt die Signale und Echos des anderen und umgekehrt. Das verwirrt die armen Maschinen |kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Hallo Boardies, mein Boot ist ein älteres Terhi 4010 von einen Finnischen Hersteller. Die Innen- und Aussenschalen der Terhi-Boote bestehen aus gespritztem, superbeständigem und recyclingfähigem ABS-Thermoplast.
Ich habe die Innenschale mittels Lochkreissägen in einem Durchmesser v.60mm geöffnet und das Innenmaterial kegelförmig entfernt. Danach habe ich die Oberflächer der Außenschalen gereinigt und wie vorher beschrieben den Geber eingebaut.Das ganze mit 3 Tuben transparenten Silikon ausgefüllt,so das der Geber genauso einschlossen ist wie ein Insekt im Bernstein!
Zum Anfang fünktionierte das Ganze tadellos, aber mit der Zeit hatte ich immer mehr Probleme mit der Tiefenanzeige.Vorallem beim rückwertsfahren kam es zu den Störungen!
Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich das Boot ständig trailer und ich auch die Vermutung hatten, dass sich der Geber von der Schale gelöst hatte, vielleicht gibt die Verbindung zwischen Silikon und dem ABS nach!
Das Einkleben mit Zweikomponentenkleber kam für mich nicht in Frage, da das Entfernen des Gebers (Ohne d. Schaden am Geber entsteht ) nicht mehr möglich ist!
Wer von Euch hat seinen Geber ähnlich installiert und oder hat vergleichbare Probleme, ich bin über jede Info dankbar!

Petri,Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Seele (16. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot verliert ständig das Signal*

Naja senkrecht muss er schon sein, denn sonst gehen die stahlen ja seitlich weg und können somit nicht mehr eingefangen werden. 
Es gehen sehr wohl zwei Echos im Boot, haben wir schon erfolgreich beim klopfen getestet. Solltest aber unterschiedliche Frequenzen verwednen.


----------

